# The Plothook from Another Dimension



## Hurog (Jul 7, 2006)

It is nearing lunch time, and Keitaro and Thessaly are both looking forward to the beautiful sound that means half the day is gone, and there's a much needed break before the next half begins. Their respective teachers are trying to get the students to pay attention when the sky outside starts to darken. Slowly at first, but quicker until it is darker than you ever remember it. Keitaro gets a very ominous feeling about this, one that reminds him of the one by his parents room, but much worse. The grimoire is silent, but Thessay can tell there's something bad going on. Students are flocking to the windows, and bolts of brilliant red light can be seen arcing across the sky. Before you have a chance to react more than this, the sky glows with a brilliant green light, searing your eyes even through their tightly clenched lids. Then, a flare of red, and the lights, along with your conciousnesses, go out.

Taka, however, is woken up when a sudden flash of red allerts her senses. She can tell it's early in the morning as she sees a very similar scene through her own window. She wracks her brain, but nothing she has encountered has prepared her for this, so with a disturbingly calm demeanor, she waits for whatever will happen to come.  (green sky, red flash, etc)

You all wake up in an open area. A moderate crowd of people is moving through the area, a large one, with a strange, fiberous material for ground, and walls and cieling too far to see. Still, you can tell somehow you're in an enclosed space, if a large one. The lighting doesn't come from any one direction, so much as the entire place seems to glow slightly. You notice, though similar to before, there is something strange about your bodies, they seem, lighter, seem to emit that strange glow, and the coloring seems to be a little off. As you take this all in, people are begining to notice you, and a few seem to be approaching.


----------



## Hurog (Jul 8, 2006)

A young man with pointed ears and strange gray clothing walks up to you.
"You look new. Are you alright? Do you need assistance in any way?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 8, 2006)

"Wh-where are we?" Kei asks, rubbing his head.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2006)

"What's happened?!" Thessaly blurts, looking around wildly. "We were at school and...the sky turned all weird..."

She was going to say more, but stopped in mid-sentence, her eyes widening as she looked at the newcomer.

"Kei...look at his ears..." she says in a slightly lower (but still perfectly audible) voice.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 8, 2006)

Kei cocks his head as he regards the stranger. "Oh man... what is this, a _Star Trek_ convention?" he mutters to himself.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 8, 2006)

Taka glances around quickly to assess the situation.  This was not a place that she had been before.  Being surrounded by so many people clouds her thoughts, be she forces herself to remain calm and alert.

She turns and steps toward the two beside her, awaiting a response from the one with pointed ears.


----------



## Hurog (Jul 8, 2006)

The man smiles, his left hand subconsiously brushing by his ear.
"You must be confused. Come wtih me, I'll take you to someone who can explain everything."

He leads you (those who choose to follow him, at least) through the crowd, your bodies get a strange feeling as you move, like that of returning circulation. Eventually, he leads you to a wall of the giant room, and through a door that just seems to dissolve when he presses a button. The room inside is much smaller, the size of a normal room. A bald man with a strange tattoo on his scalp sits at a desk.

By the way, Keitaro's extraplanar sense is going wild if you hadnt guessed already. It has become somewhat of a white noise to him now, but there is an extra jolt when he first sees
the man.

"Zain" says your guide, "we have some new ones."

Zain thanks him, and turns toward you as your guide leaves. 

"Sit down" he says, motioning towards some chairs across from him "I have a feeling you have many questions, and your bodies are not quite used to their new existance. In the mean time, there are many things we have to talk about."

Keitaro and Thessaly are feeling quite like a student at the principals office, not quite knowing why they were called, but sure it isnt going to be for a pleasant chat.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2006)

Thessaly squirms under the strange man's...Zain's?...gaze. Her right hand steals instinctively up to the pretty amulet around her neck and grabs the pendent.

"Please, we didn't DO anything," she pleads, sitting down as asked. She looks at Kei for support, then stumbles onward.

"Kei and I were just at school when the sky went all funny, and there was this light...and then we were here! And what's that you said about a new existance?" Thessaly pales visibly.

"Sir...are we dead?"


----------



## Hurog (Jul 9, 2006)

The man smiles. 
"Don't worry, you're not in trouble. Any more than the rest of us, at least. And as to your question... it's a tricky one to answer, so let me start at the beginning. There is a being, a terrible thing, no one knows where it came from, or what it is, but it is attacking the multiverse. You may not be aware of this, but your universes are just one of many dimensions, a single point in the multiverse. The being, who is called NXGN, catchy, I know, is, in a way, destroying universes. We suspect that you being here means your planets, and even the universes they existed in, have been consumed by NXGN."

dramatic pause for effect

"The question, are we dead, is a strange one. Your physical manifestations were consumed right along with your planets. However, something, some call it fate, or destiny, some think that a tiny spark of magic or unfulfilled potential, drove your existance, and that of most of the people you see here, to flee your dimension at the last second. The place you are in is called the nexus. The nexus is special, because unlike other dimensions, it exists in fourth dimensional space, and overlaps all dimensions at all moments in time. This makes it possible for refugees from NXGN to transfer their consiousness here. At the moment, you forms are held together by subconcious willpower, more of an energy than a substance. However, so is everything else on this plane, so the normal principals should still apply. However, if you experiment, you may find you are able to shape your form somewhat in the nexus, but I suggest not trying until you get some rest. Unless you have any questions, I'll have someone escort you to the living quarters, and we'll continue this tomorrow."


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 9, 2006)

Keitaro blinks.

"Consumed...?" he trails off, then turns to Thessaly.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 9, 2006)

"Everything . . . gone?"

Taka tries to understand what she is hearing, but after the initial shock, is actually somewhat excited.  If it was true that there are indeed multiple universes, her boundaries had once again been expanded, first from a single city to a whole world, and now from that one world to many worlds.  Maybe somewhere in this multiverse she could find what she had been looking for.

Before anyone could notice her euphoric expression, Taka subdues the emotion, and returns her concentration to the situation before her.  She looks directly at Zain, and asks "Am I captive here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2006)

Thessaly stares at Zain with an expression of openmouthed, bulgy-eyed horror.

...she does not prove immediately responsive, nor does she appear to notice Kei's look.


----------



## Hurog (Jul 9, 2006)

Zain nods sadly.
"It's true, your world no longer exists as you knew it. But a major part that the nexus plays is to bring back and restore those worlds. I'll tell you more tomorrow, you've been through enough already today."
He turns to Taka
"No, of course not. We are trying to take this slowly, but as you seem to be recovered, we could offer you a guide to explore some of the more public places of the nexus. We just ask that you don't cause any trouble; some of the operations here are quite delicate, as are the mindframes of some of the people."


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 9, 2006)

Taka nods, not entirely content with the response.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2006)

"...my family," Thessaly murmurs as if in a trance. "All my friends. My cat. All gone..."

Something deep inside her seems to crack open suddenly, and she yells, "THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE! GRIM!"

The last word seems like it's directed at someone, rather than just a description of the situation...accurate though it may be. And sure enough, a rich, deep...kind of annoyed voice emanates from Thessaly's wrist in response. Specifically, from that peculiar metal bracelet she wears.

"Ahhh, so you finally come running to me, eh? Pathetic. Wornton the Wise would have had it figured out by now all on his own. And it's Grand Grimoire to you. I don't answer to 'Grim.'"

Thessaly shakes her head impatiently. "Is it true, Grand Grimoire? Has the Earth really been destroyed? Are we really dead?"

The voice snorts derisively. "How should I know? If the Earth's ever been destroyed, I've been destroyed along with it, so it's a fool question to ask. If all you're going to do is waste my time..."

"Wait." Thessaly looks up at Zain, a gleam in her eye. "You made me think of something. Zain? You said this place, this...nexus...it touches every universe at every point in time, right? So...so we could go back to Earth at any point in time? We could go back before it was destroyed?"

Then she falters. "But...you said our bodies were gone. How can we go back without bodies?"

"Chapter thirty-seven," the bracelet proclaims proudly. "Astral Travel and Sub-Corporeal Ephemeral Bodies."

Thessaly sighs.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 10, 2006)

Kei watches the exchange between Thessaly and her book with a blank look on his face. Slowly, he turns away.

"I must be on Candid Camera," he mutters to himself.


----------



## Hurog (Jul 10, 2006)

Zain raises an eyebrow at the unusual conversation, but makes no comment other than
"Yes, the nexus does touch all points in time, and ordinarily such a thing would be possible, but NXGN also exists in the fourth dimension, consuming all time, past, present, and future, of that dimension. Only by stopping and reversing it can we hope to recover your worlds."
He pauses
"You seem to have more energy than I had first thought you would after going through the shift... if it will put your minds at ease, I suppose I can finish now. Unless you would rather rest first, of course."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2006)

"Rest?" Thessaly demands, "Rest?! How can I rest at a time like this? If there's something we can do to stop Earth from being eaten by a giant...space...monster thing, then we have to do it!"

She looks over at Kei, remembering his presence abruptly. "Um...oops." With an awkward clearing of her throat, she goes on, "Um, I guess you're wondering what that was all about, huh?"

Then she notices the other girl standing there. "Oh...hi! I'm Thessaly. Hi there. We're...Kei and I...we're from Earth."


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 10, 2006)

Taka is taken off guard by the girl's demeanor.  "Hm?  I am Taka.  I belong nowhere."  She returns her gaze to Zain.  "I must agree with Thessaly.  This 'NXGN' has intrigued me, and I am hardly content to rest with so many mysteries unexplained.  As for the fate of my world . . . I am not concerned.  But, please, continue."


----------



## Hurog (Jul 11, 2006)

"Well, if that's what you want."
Zain settles back down again.
"You see, the nexus' primary function at this point is to counteract NXGN and restore the multiverse. To do that we recruit people strong of will, heart, or form. The ironic thing is, most people that end up here fall under at least one of these categories. Thus, we hope NXGN is giving the nexus the help it needs to defeat it. And it is possible to defeat it. The way NXGN consumes a universe is to corrupt its Acad crystal. An Acad crystal is what ties a dimension to the rest of the multiverse. When the crystal is corupted, it is cut off, giving NXGN the opportunity to absorb it without the interference of the natural energy of the multiverse. Every dimension it consumes makes it stronger, allowing it to corrupt stronger ones until it hopes to eventually consume the nexus itself and ending all existance as we know it. Fortunately for us, NXGN cannot perform these actions itself any more than the nexus itself can actively fight it. This means it must corrupt and use those dark enough to sell out their own universe for power. This means if we stop these beings and reclaim the crystals, we can stop NXGN's advance, then hopefully even start reclaiming worlds that have fallen to it. This brings me to the point of the matter. Each of you are strong in some way, or else you would not have been able to come here. We here at the nexus need all the help we can get. Would you help us defeat NXGN and reclaim the dimensions he has taken?
It means you will have to travel dimension to dimension, experience wonderful and often strange things, and even combat the minions NXGN has influenced, but it will mean not only the safe recovery of your world, but of countless others, and the fate of the multiverse itself."
He lets out a sigh and draws his recruitment speech to a close.
"There is no need to answer now. Take as long as you need, and no is always an answer, but we do need all the help we can get. Sleep on it if you want, we will provide quarters and what sustenance your current forms require for as long as you choose to remain here."
He leans back and awaits some form of response.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 11, 2006)

"Fine.  Count me in, but understand well that I work on my own terms.  I fight only for myself."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2006)

With an uncertain glance at Taka, Thessaly looks at Zain.

"I don't feel very strong right now, but...I'm learning fast. If I wake up tomorrow, and...and all this is still here, and everything you say turns out to be true, and not just some dream...then I'll do whatever I can to help."

She nods with finality, and gives Kei a sidelong look.

"What about you?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 13, 2006)

"I could use some sustenance," Kei answers, trying to lighten the mood. "We missed lunch and I'm starving!"


----------



## Hurog (Jul 13, 2006)

Zain smiles and nods. 
"Sure, I'll get someone to show you to the living quarters and find you all a room. Once you've decided and are ready, just come back here. If you get lost, just ask ask for Zain, I'm pretty well known."
He turns to a console beside him and hits a few keys. After a short pause, a boy of about 12 walks in.
Zain turns to him and says "Jaid, mind taking these people to see Saerlyn?"
The boy nods "Sure. Cmon," he says waving you over "follow me." before heading out the door. As he leaves, you notice a discreet pair of batlike wings folded at his back. He heads off across the room, not waiting to see if you're following.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 13, 2006)

"Man, boys with elf ears, boys with bat wings... aren't there any _girls_ in this place?" Kei mutters to himself, apparently not realizing he's said this aloud.


----------



## Hurog (Jul 15, 2006)

He leads those that catch up to him through a crowded area, with sights one might expect from a refugee camp; children crying, being cromforted by one parent or none at all, people wandering aimlessly, shock and disbelief plastered over their faces. But always there is activity, people in one location a group helping these people, in another transporting supplies. In short, it's one of the most orderly chaoses you have ever seen.
The boy Jaid leads you through all this with the confidence of an expert, weaving around crowds until you eventually reach another of the giant walls. 

Through another fading door, he brings you to a bluish tined woman with no discernable nose. It looks... unsettling.
"We've got some new arrivals Saerlyn" Jaid says to her "Zain wants you to put them up for a while."
She looks at you. You see she's not quite Zain's age, but older than most of the staff you've seen so far. "I hope you're going to pitch in. We have enough loafers around here already. You don't look shocked enough to need a guide, so here." She hands you each a card with a strange marking on it. "Look for the room with that mark on the door, just follow the second hall to the left, it'll be on the right side after 3 halls. The cafeteria is in the center of the area, so should be easy to find, just head the way the halls are curved into.
Other than that, stay out of trouble, because we have enough of it without some upstart kid deciding to have some fun." 
With that, she turns back to the console and starts punching in some numbers,presumably yours.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2006)

"Um," Thessaly asks wretchedly, "I think some of us were...well we were hoping for a bit more information about this place and...all this?" She quickly adds, "I mean, I can see you're very busy, but maybe...um...some literature? Or some kind of orientation?"

Her bracelet snickers audibly (note, the book is hard to see right now, it sounds like the iron cuff around her wrist is making the noise) and says, "Did you just ask for a -brochure-? Or an orientation? Where do you think you are? College?!" More laughter.

Thessaly clears her throat and turns very red.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 15, 2006)

Without a word, Taka wanders off in search of the door with the mark.  She'll save her questions for when they are more relevant.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 15, 2006)

"Come on, Thessaly," Kei says, "She's obviously got other things on her mind. Let's go to our room -- I mean, rooms!" Now it's Kei's turn to turn red. "Um, the symbols are different, right?" he asks nervously, checking his card against hers.


----------



## Hurog (Jul 16, 2006)

The woman looks back and seems to consider.
"Sorry, we dont have enough rooms for everyone to get your own, you'll have to share. As it happens, there's already one occupant in the room, another newcomer. And, I suppose I can answer some questions... there's just so much work, the stress... and all of those people depending on us. I just tend to get a little testy this late. Alright, I suppose I can spare some time to help you get settled. I suppose since you've been to see Zain you know the main purpose of the nexus, so I'll tell you more about everyday life here. Pretty much everyone gets a rest period when they get here, but then we expect you to start working. The operatives are the most important, but we also need people to keep daily life running in the nexus. This area, and another like it, is where most of them live. It's not much, just some basic accomodations. We provide rooms for people to stay in, and the cafeteria in the center area is fully automated, and programmed to give you exactly what you need. The taste isn't half bad either. It also doubles as a major recreation area, with various activities around and just a place for people to meet.
I hope that answers some of your questions, because we don't have any real help other than what you've recieved. Maybe I should throw the idea around...
Anyway, does that satisfy you for now?"


----------



## Hurog (Jul 18, 2006)

Taka travels for some time before finally spotting the symbol on the card. The card slot beside the door accepts the card first try, and the door fades away, leaving behind a simple room with four beds, on one a girl sits, pointing a gun at you. (or an appropriately described strange device if taka has never before seen one)
"Who are you, and what do you want?" she asks.
(cue Asuza! Imerak, take it from here)


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 18, 2006)

"This, um, this is our room," Kei replies, hesitating in the doorway. He tries to nonchalantly shift his position so that Taka is standing between him and the girl with the weapon. "I guess this is your room too?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2006)

"Yes," Thessaly says quickly to the woman. "Thanks...thanks a lot." She quickly looks at her card, then holds it out to compare it to Kei's.

She turns beet red. "We're...sharing a room?" Then she squares her shoulders and says with false bravado. "Well! I'm sure there's enough bathroom space, and privacy for everyone. Lets check it out!"

Thessaly starts down the hall, comparing her card image to that of each dormitory.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 18, 2006)

"Roommates, huh?" Asuza says.  "Well, I suppose that makes sense.  Come on in, I don't bite often.  The red-haired girl drops the gun onto the bed, where in a puff of smoke it tranforms into a small, dazed rabbit-like creature.  _Jeez, I'm getting paranoid... I suppose having your world blow up on you does that._

Asuza sees Kei and scowls.  "A guy?  But... you can't... why would they... look, just... no funny business, okay mister?  Because I've got some weaponry that could use a good work-out, and perverts are my favourite target." 

"Asuza Toei, by the way.  Who're you?"


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 18, 2006)

"Taka.  Forgive me if I'm not very talkative."

Taka walks to the bed furthest from the door, where she sits awkwardly.  She's not accustomed to such comfortable accomodations, especially when such accomodations are just handed to her.

Still, she is in a very strange situation.  It wouldn't be in her best interest to be untrusting at this point.

Although social skills aren't her speciality by any stretch, Taka decides that she had best accept her new roomates as comrades and get to know them better.  It would seem that she may one day - a day not that far away - be forced to place her life in their hands.

An unsettling thought.  Life was much easier alone.

 . . . 

But maybe friends are what being human is all about?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 18, 2006)

"What? I -- no -- I mean, it wasn't my --" Kei is obviously flustered, and he seems to shrink a little. Sweat begins to bead on his forehead. "They told me to come here."

_Great,_ he thinks to himself, _sharing a room with three girls and it looks like two of them are psycho. And the third one's Thessaly, and she doesn't count._

He hesitates in the doorway, waiting for Thessaly.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 21, 2006)

After an awkward pause, Taka decides to try to get to know her comrades and their abilities better.  Teamwork wasn't her thing, but she would had to give it a try.

"Miss Toei, on your world, is it normal for firearms to turn into mammals?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2006)

Thessaly gives Kei a sidelong glance, then slips quietly into the room and onto a bed near the door. Even as strangeness welled up in her again, threatening hysteria, she could take comfort in small familiarities. The chatter of nearby people. And, though she hated the selfishness of it, Kei was here too. Someone she -knew-. That alone helped a lot.

She manages to calm down and just listen to the others for a moment as she tries to decide what she wants to do next.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 21, 2006)

"Whatever," Asuza says to Kei.  "Just giving you fair warning is all.  It seems like all the guys I meet are perverts."  She was sure that he would be much the same, but the other two didn't seem too bad.  Nice and quiet.



			
				GoblinMasquerade said:
			
		

> After an awkward pause, Taka decides to try to get to know her comrades and their abilities better.  Teamwork wasn't her thing, but she would had to give it a try.
> 
> "Miss Toei, on your world, is it normal for firearms to turn into mammals?"




"Eh?  Oh, this is Haru.  He's my dumb little talking animal thing.  But he can turn into a gun for some reason, so he's okay with me," Asuza says dismissively.  Inwardly, she still resented Haru a little for bringing all this strangeness into her life.  Not to mention he had come with her when all of her friends and family were lost, maybe forever.

"A pleasure to meet you," says the rabbit, in perfect if a bit formal Japanese.  He hops up onto Asuza's shoulder.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 21, 2006)

Imerak said:
			
		

> "Whatever," Asuza says to Kei.  "Just giving you fair warning is all.  It seems like all the guys I meet are perverts."




"And I'm sure that has _nothing_ to do with you," Kei replies, taking a seat on the sole unoccupied bed. "So, I guess we're all stuck in this Star Trek convention for the same reason?"


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 21, 2006)

"It would appear that way.  If we are to believe what we have been told, we are all strong of will, heart, or form, and that is what has brought us to this nexus."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2006)

Thessaly's eyes focus on the rabbit, really seeing it for the first time.

Her mouth drops open in an adoring "O."

"Omigosh, what a cute little bunny!" she yips, popping up off the bed and falling on her knees to get her face even with it on Azuza's bed. "What was his name again? Sorry, I was thinking of something else when you said before..."

She holds out a finger to tickle Haru's whiskers. "Hello there...ohhh...he's so adorable..."


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 21, 2006)

"Maybe you should introduce him to your book," Kei remarks.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 23, 2006)

"My name is Haru, miss, and I am the last surviving--ooooh..."  The rabbit stops talking and stops rubbing up against Thessaly's hand as she tickles him.  Asuza rolls her eyes from the other side of the bed.  "Yeah.  Did your worlds get blown up too?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2006)

Thessaly pauses in her petting, startled. "He...talks? Haru talks?" Brought back to reality, she looks up at Azuza and Kei.

"Uh...yeah," she says to Azuza. "I mean, that's what he said. All I remember was the sky changing colors...and a big light. Then I was here, with all of you guys."

She gives Haru a final affectionate scratch between the loppy ears, and stands back up, giving Kei a guilty look. "Kei, about the book. There's something you should probably know about me. I couldn't say anything before because you'd have thought I was crazy, but now...now it's just a tiny piece of crazy out of a whole -ocean- that we're in."

With that Thessaly takes a deep breath and confides, "I'm a wizard."

Her bracelet makes a derisive snort. "Don't kid yourself. You're barely, -BARELY- an apprentice."

"...in training," she finishes belatedly.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 26, 2006)

"Yeah, he talks," says Asuza, as though it were completely obvious.  She blinks, and then laughs.  "Yeah, I suppose that's not exactly normal.  Anyway, Haru is my spirit gaurdian or whatever, though it mostly amounts to him yapping at me about responsibility or whatever all the time.

"A wizard, huh?  Never met one of those before.  What exactly can you do?"


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 26, 2006)

"A spellcaster?"  Taka had known one, once.  He didn't survive.

So, Taka's comrades were to be a firearm-wielder with a mammalian ally of some sort, a spellcaster of less than prestigious standing, and . . . the other one.  Taka was having difficulty sizing up Kei.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 26, 2006)

"Shouldn't you be a witch?" Kei asks, scratching his head. "I thought only guys could be wizards..." He shrugs. "Well, I've already heard weirder things today. You're still Thessaly, right? So there's no big change."

Shifting his weight, he continues on. "I guess I should introduce myself," he says. "I'm Kei. I don't have a magic book or a transformer bunny or pointy ears or any sort of ninja training."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2006)

"Uh...yeah," Thessaly agrees. "I'm still me. But yes, I cast spells." She nods at Taka.

"They're not very GOOD spells though, like I said, I'm still just a beginner. And the Grimoire can't really do much but nag..."

"HEY!"

"Well it's true!" she says defensively. "So it's okay, Kei...you don't need special powers. I've got some powers, and they don't really get me anywhere, so..." she shrugs awkwardly.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 27, 2006)

Taka is not fully satisfied by Kei's remark.  Strong of will, heart, or form . . . what exactly does that encompass?

"As for myself, I am an assassin.  I imagine things are not entirely the same on your world, but where I was raised, death is the only way of life.  Since I have begun my travels, however, I have refrained from these sorts of activities.

"Still . . . I imagine that it is because of this talent that I find myself here.  Death is my strength, and it is strength that has lead us to the nexus."

Taka releases a subdued sigh.  Her feelings on the entire situation could not be more mixed.  Maybe she should get some rest and sort things out when her mind is clearer.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 28, 2006)

Asuza noticed the others explaining their abilities, and thought she should do the same.  _The loser guy has got nothing, what a surprise..._  The problem was, she still didn't like her powers, or at least the visual aspects of them.  "Well, as for me, I... well, I..."  Asuza's cheeks turned the same shade of red as her hair as she tried to figure out the best way to explain her powers.

Haru stepped in for her.  "Asuza is the magical Ruby Warrior, destined defender of light and her world."

"Jeez, no need to make it so fancy... I have a few powers that I have to change into a dumb costume to use.  I have a fire axe attack which is pretty cool.  That's all, okay?"

"I believe the phrase Asuza uses most often was 'stupid magical girl thingy, but at least I get to beat people up.'"

"Hey, you can still be neutered, you here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2006)

Thessaly blinks at the confessions of Taka and Azuza. An assassin? A...a magical defender?

And she thought SHE was going to be freakiest one here!

"And I thought finding the Grimoire was intense," she says shakily. "This is...I'm still having trouble believing it all. Do you think we're all from the same world?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 28, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "And I thought finding the Grimoire was intense," she says shakily. "This is...I'm still having trouble believing it all. Do you think we're all from the same world?"




Kei raises an eyebrow. "I think we'd have heard about the Magical Ruby Princess if we were," he offers.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 28, 2006)

"I've seen many parts of my world, but I have never seen people like you.  It would be a safe assumption that we are not."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2006)

"Right...right," Thessaly acknowledges Kei's and Taka's answers and blushes a little, embarrassed that she hadn't thought of all that.

"So...what is everyone going to do? Are you all going to join up? I mean, it doesn't seem like we have a lot of choice...what else would we be doing besides avenging our worlds?"


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 29, 2006)

"I will join the effort, at least for now.  I am interested in seeing other worlds, but understand that I have no intention of saving or . . . avenging . . . my own."  Taka falls back, lying flat on her bed.  She takes a long, hard look at the ceiling.
_
Yes, I suppose that this is my only option.  Even if I did vow to never fight for anyone but myself._


----------



## Imerak (Jul 29, 2006)

"Good to know I'm not the only weirdo around here, though," Asuza says, exhaling a sigh of relief.  The magical defender thing really didn't make her look tough.  Neither did caring so much about her world, to be honest, but that was worthwhile enough to forsake appearances and just go with it.

"As for me, it's my job to save my world, and if there's any way to still do that I can't turn it down."  She grins.  "Besides, I really want to kick the ass this NGXP or whatever it's called."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2006)

Thessaly nods, feeling a wash of relief.

"Then, whatever happens next, we're a team." She beams at everyone.

"So! Is anyone besides me a little hungry? Maybe a little snack before bed and we can tell each other about our worlds? Or...you know, whatever."

Thess glances at Kei, mutely imploring for backup.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 30, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thess glances at Kei, mutely imploring for backup.




Kei is a little unnerved by Thessaly's glance, coming on the heels of a comment about bed and "you know, whatever." No, he must be misunderstanding.

"Snack?" he says, seizing on something that has remained constant amidst all the chaos. "I'm starved. Do you think they have take-out here? I can't see us taking on this NOFX guy on an empty stomach."


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 31, 2006)

Taka sits up abruptly and nods.


----------



## Hurog (Aug 1, 2006)

You hear a knock on the door.
"Hey, it's Jaid. Saerlyn said you still seemed pretty confused, so asked me to help you out your first night here. I brought some food, mind if I come in?"


----------



## Imerak (Aug 2, 2006)

"Yeah, I'm getting hungry too,"  Asuza hadn't eaten since she had arrived several hours ago.  She didn't have much of an appetite at the time, but maybe eating would at least distract her.

When the knock on the door came, she answered.  "Come in.  I'm starved."


----------



## Hurog (Aug 2, 2006)

The door opens, and Jaid walks in carrying a tray.
"I just got the basic human meal, since I didn't know your specifics." He hands each of you an unidentifiable fruit, an unidentifiable piece of meat, and an unidentifiable drink. "But something like 90% of humans like it, so you shoulf probaby be fine."
He scans the room, then decides to sit right next to Asuza.
"So, have you guys decided yet? Are you going to be field agents?"


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 2, 2006)

Not being accustomed to liking the food she eats, Taka does not hesitate to tackle the unknown consumables, and while the meat and liquid don't appeal much to her, she is instantly pleased by the complex flavor offered by the fruit.  She wonders what world it could have been grown on, as it tastes completely different from the plants that grow on hers.  Disappointingly, the fruit is quickly consumed, and Taka decides to leave the rest of her meal largely untouched.

She turns her attention to Jaid and the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2006)

Thessaly looks up from where she's tidily eating a bit at a time from all three courses.

"Well, we talked about it, and I think the answer is yes. We'll help you."

She looks around to make sure there's no dissenting opinions.

"Can you tell us more about what we'll be doing, and how and why?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 2, 2006)

Kei notices how Taka devoured the fruit and, not much caring for the looks of it, he hands his to her.

"Here," he says. "I, uh, think I'm allergic to it."


----------



## Hurog (Aug 3, 2006)

"Well, I only know what I've been told, but I have tried to learn all I can. What happens is they send you to a world being threatened by NXGN. There always seem to be endless worlds that need saving... but Zain says we're making progress. The worlds are all really different. Some are normal, but some are underwater, or have different rules. That's okay though, because, well, it's kind of hard to explain. You know how these aren't your real bodies? I've heard they change and adapt to the new dimension. So if you were in a dimension with nothing but floating islands like mine, you would probably grow wings, or gils underwater. It's only in the nexus that you get your normal body, 'cuz that's kinda the default, you know? Anyway, when you get there, you're cut off from the nexus pretty much, it takes something pretty special for them to lock on to you until you get the crystal from the dimension. Then you have to find it, sometimes that takes a while, because detectors are still really rare, but some people can kinda sense the energy, you know? Like a tingle in the back of their head. Those people usually get the quality jobs. Anyway, sometimes there's fighting, but sometimes it's different. Zain told me once that he went on a mission to a wierd place where all he did was solve puzzles. I guess the one trying to corrupt the crystal wasnt very strong.  Anyway, once you get the crystal, the nexus can find you and bring you back. Then they wipe NXGN's infection, protect it so it wont happen again, and send it back. Sometimes it even has excess energy that the nexus can use, though it's usually given to the people who got the crystal, kind of a reward, I guess."
He takes a deep breath and licks his lips. "That's pretty much it, they get sent on another mission when they're rested up and ready, or reassigned if they can't or dont want to go on another one. I don't see why anyone wouldn't want to though, how can they just stay here as everything gets taken..."
Jaid trails off and stares blankly, his eyes watering slightly.


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 3, 2006)

"Hmm?  Oh, uh . . . thank you," Taka responds, a bit surprised by Kei's selflessness, as she accepts his fruit.  She tilts her head to hide her blushing.

Taka listens attentively to Jaid's explanation, growing increasingly interested in her new position.  It sounds difficult, but a little challenge is never unwelcome.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 3, 2006)

Asuza stares the strange food down like an alien invader.  Her hunger quickly overtook her wariness and she was soon devouring the meat while tossing down shots of the drink  between bites.  She was finished before everyone else was, though her fruit was only half-eaten.  "This stuff is actually pretty good.  Tastes like chicken."

Asuza listens to Jaid's explanation, but she loses track of what he's talking about after a couple sentances.  _Jeez, this is a long spiel..._ "So, we go to the worlds, find the crystals, and if anything's in our way we smash it up.  That about right?"


----------



## Hurog (Aug 3, 2006)

"Well, I guess. It gets a little more complicated than that, but yeah the main point is to get the crystal, so if that works for you..."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2006)

"Will we get to rest before our first world...crystal...thing?" Thessaly asks plaintively. "All that food's made me a bit sleepy."


----------



## Hurog (Aug 5, 2006)

"Oh, sorry! That's the reason you're here anyway.I'll go now and let you guys get some rest."
He stands up and heads to the door.
"If I have some time tomorrow, maybe I can see you guys before you go." he says, and waves as the door solidifies behind him.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 9, 2006)

"I hope we get a change of clothes or something," Kei says. "Well, goodnight."

He's asleep before he hits the pillow.


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 10, 2006)

Taka returns to her rested position lying on the bed.  She closes her eyes, but sleep doesn't seem to come.  There is too much to think about.  After what seems like days of silent consideration, she finally commits herself to sleep.

She'll need the rest later.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2006)

Thessaly watches the others drifting off, and lies down on her own bed. Despite her tiredness, she has trouble sleeping a first, and asks the Grimoire to assume its full size so she can read a bit. With a whispered Light spell, she's soon under the covers (so as not to wake anyone else) reading chapters of incantations from the musty (some would say crusty) old tome...and in this fashion she falls asleep before the Light spell gutters and dies out even once.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 11, 2006)

Asuza started to undress for bed, but looked across the room at Kei and decided against it.  _They could at least have given us a change of clothing or something._  As soon as her head hit the pillow, Asuza's fatigue evaporated and she found herself tossing and turning.  She had never been able to sleep well in an unfamiliar place, and out here in another dimension was about as unfamiliar as it got.  Not to mention the day's events and their implications, which played in her head like an endless film reel.  Haru curled up into a ball at the foot of the bed and dozed off instantly, but Asuza fidgeted and stared up at the ceiling for hours before exhaustion finally took her into an uneasy sleep.


----------



## Hurog (Aug 11, 2006)

During the night, Taka and Kei have uneasy dreams about the day of their worlds' end. 

Though she never cared for the world, she gets a strange feeling reliving it's destruction.

Kei on the other hand, is particularily effected by the dream. Visions of people panicing, trying to escape from the end of their world storm his mind, until the flash of light, and nothing. Through it, he feels a terrible presence, one that gives him a chill from it's... emptyness. Like a void trying to drain all emotion, all substance, until there is nothing left.
Then it's gone, and he lapses into dreamless sleep.

The other two manage to avoid the dreams.

In the morning, you are awoken by a knock on the door (although I expect Taka would be up already). Jaid's voice comes through the other end, "Hey, turns out I was assigned to get you guys up and to Zain. Not bad, huh? So come on out when you're ready, I'll wait here."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 11, 2006)

"Oh man," Kei says, rubbing his head. "I kinda wish I hadn't slept after all."


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 11, 2006)

Feeling solemn from her nocturnal visions, Taka remains silent as she stands from her bed and walks toward the door.  Having fallen asleep late and woken early, she hardly got any rest at all, and whatever enthusiasm she had the night before is dwindling.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2006)

An arm shoots out from the lump in the blankets where Thessaly sleeps, and gropes around for the pile of clothes on the floor beside it.

A little muffled by the covers, her voice calls, "Okay Jaid! Just...a second!"

Her blouse, then skirt, vanish under the covers, and there are great contortions from within them...as of some horrible monster undulating, waiting to be born. Or of someone trying to get dressed in a hurry under a blanket.

There's a thunk, and the voice of the book yelps, "Hey! Mind the tome! If you get dirt on me, I'll have to be oiled to retain my tough, yet supple flexibility."

"Sorry! Almost done!"

Finally, Thessaly pulls back the covers, disheveled but dressed. She pats the nightstand for her glasses and puts them on.

"Morning everyone!"


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 18, 2006)

"I think that's on backwards," Kei points out.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2006)

Thessaly looks down at herself in dismay, and realizes that her blazer is indeed, on inside out.

She sighs and shakes her head. "I'll fix it in a bathroom or something. Lets just get started for now."

With a quick look around to make sure everyone else looks ready, Thessaly opens the door for Jaid.


----------



## Hurog (Aug 20, 2006)

Jaid walks in smiling. "Are you guys all ready? I'm supposed to get you all fed and ready before you go back and talk with Zain. Is that alright with you?"
He motions down the hallway beside him.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 21, 2006)

"Breakfast?" Asuza mutters sleepily, her clothes tussled and wrinkled.

"You'll have to excuse her, she hasn't had her usual morning coffee," Haru explains with a smile on his face."

"Shaddup, you stupid bunny," Asuza says as she follows Jaid.


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 21, 2006)

Taka walks quietly.  She looks down as she steps, and travels in the straightest of lines.  She avoids eye contact with the others.  Not even her breath makes a sound.

She remains, as always, in sullen self-reflection.  She can't wait for the action to start so that she'll be distracted from that dream she had.  Nothing like combat to cleanse the mind.


----------



## Hurog (Aug 22, 2006)

Jaid leads you down the hall until there is an intersection of hallways. He then takes a right turn. Though the previous hall was empty, you pass by many people in this one. Though there are many humans, there are just as many that aren't species standard. Differeng sizes and skin colors, wings, claws, there seem to be an endless variety of almost human beings. Eventually you emerge into a larger room filled with tables, and Jaid leads you up to a line.
"When you get there, just tell them where you're from and what you want for food and drink. They should be able to provide something at least vaguely similar... but don't count on them being able to get everything right."
With that, he takes a place at the back of the line.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 22, 2006)

"Shouldn't be too bad," Kei remarks. "Sounds like the cafeteria."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2006)

Thessaly laughs a little at Kei's quip. "This should be fun. I can finally try some spells I've been dying to try, but couldn't.

She darts ahead and gets in the food line, already paging through the dusty parchment of her spellbook, looking for whatever invocation she had spoken of.


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 27, 2006)

Taka steps into position behind Jaid and the others and begins standing patiently in line, avoiding eye contact with anyone around.

She wonders just how long this would take.  She would eat whatever was given to her.  Why the wait for food to be specially prepared?  Are people from other worlds really so concerned over something so trivial?  Are there not important battles being fought somewhere?  Is that not where she is meant to be?


----------



## Hurog (Aug 28, 2006)

You eventually get to the front of the line. It certainly reminds you of a cafeteria. There is one person in front of each line at a counter, and a space behind where you can see people moving around. Jaid reaches the front of the line, and tells the person at the counter what you can only assume were the names of his planet and meal.
Soon enough, someone in the back brings up a tray with a glass of red liquid and what looks like a pastry of some kind. Jaid thanks them, and moves out of the way to let Kei in.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 29, 2006)

"I'm from, uh, Earth?" Asuza says tentatively.  "Could I just get a cheeseburger?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2006)

"Do you have any pasta?" Thessaly inquires brightly. She pushes her glasses up her nose and remembers, "Oh, uh, from Earth too. I mean...just Earth. Not Earth Two...just the one. One Earth." She clears her throat. "Pasta please."


----------



## Hurog (Aug 29, 2006)

The one manning the counter raises an eyebrow, but smiles and passes your order to the people in the back, then turns to Kei and Taka


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 29, 2006)

"I am from Yasukuni, originally," Taka says quietly, realizing that she has not spoken all morning.  "But I do not wish to trouble you further than I already have.  I will accept whatever fruit you have available.  I need not much."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 29, 2006)

"You've gotta have ramen, right? I'll have that."


----------



## Hurog (Aug 31, 2006)

Trays with Asuza and Thessaly's food arrive, and the person taking your order passes the new ones. 
After a brief pause, avoice shouts from the back "Which Ramen, the pasta, or the reptile?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 4, 2006)

Kei blinks.

"Um... the noodles, please."  He turns to his companions. "The... reptile?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2006)

Thessaly laughs. "It makes sense, really. If they're selecting food from all worlds everywhere...there's probably all kinds of things called 'ramen.' I guess it's just luck that there's not some kind of weird...spider thing called 'pasta' somewhere."

She tucks in with gusto! Also, pesto.


----------



## Hurog (Sep 5, 2006)

After you get your meals, Jaid leads you to a clear space and starts eating. He finishes quickly, and waits for the slower eaters, seemingly anxious to get to Zain.


----------



## Masquerade (Sep 7, 2006)

Anxious herself, Taka follows Jaid's example and eats quickly.  She doesn't pay much attention to any of the other parties eating nearby.  Although she is interested in learning about other worlds, Taka is not interested in getting distracted when there is a mission to be considered.

Unfortunately, her comrades do not seem to be taking the situation as seriously.  This makes Taka uneasy.  She wonders whether they are confident or simply trying to deceive themselves.  Of course, maybe her spirits would be a bit higher were it not for that dream, which still weighs heavily upon her.

After finishing a couple of the fruits that she had been given, Taka abruptly stands up, indicating to Jaid that she is ready to leave.


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 7, 2006)

Kei polishes off his ramen so quickly it almost seems that he inhales it.

"So what's for dessert?"


----------



## Hurog (Sep 8, 2006)

Jaid cocks his head to the side "Dessert?" he asks questioningly.
"If you want more food, I suppose you might be able to get back in line. Be quick though, Zain's probably expecting us soon."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2006)

Thessaly gives Kei a gently reproving look.

"We really shouldn't keep him waiting, Kei. Besides, who has dessert after breakfast?"


----------



## Imerak (Sep 10, 2006)

Asuza devours her burger ravenously, then turns to her fries and realizes that she didn't order any.  _Damn, I've gotta remember that for next time._  She stands up abruptly and pumps a fist.  "All right, now I'm ready to kick ass!"h


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 11, 2006)

"What's wrong with dessert after breakfast?" Kei asks. "I've gotta have something to tide me over til my snack. Besides," he adds, "you had pasta."

If Taka has left any fruit behind, he'll steal one of them.


----------



## Masquerade (Sep 13, 2006)

Taka walks over behind Jaid, unconcerned about Kei taking her leftovers.  "If we are ready..."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2006)

"Oh, right." Thessaly clears her throat and stands up. "I'm ready too."


----------



## Hurog (Sep 14, 2006)

Jaid smiles and nods. Waving an arm, he says, "Okay then, follow me." and starts to head off.
He leads you through the many corridors of the living quarters, through the large crowds of the day before, and soon enough, through what you recognize as the door of Zain's office.
Zain looks up from the console he's working at as you walk in. "Good to see you all," he says, "I hope everything was alright."
He gestures towards the seats across from him again. "Now, Jaid has told me you've decided to be field agents, but I want to hear it from you. By now, you know what is involved, and that there may be danger. However, you will have the full support of the nexus behind you, and we will do whatever we can to help. Will you join the fight to save the multiverse?"


----------



## Masquerade (Sep 14, 2006)

"I will."


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 14, 2006)

"Yeah, sure, okay."


----------



## Imerak (Sep 17, 2006)

Asuza snorts.  "I'm supposed to save my world, and that's what I'm going to do.  And if you want me to save other worlds too, I'm down with that."  Truthfully, Asuza was dying for some action to take her mind off things.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2006)

Thessaly nods adroitly and even salutes.

"The sooner the better."


----------



## Hurog (Sep 18, 2006)

Zain nods. "Great. We always have more worlds, so we could assign you now, or, if you prefer, we could take you through basic training first if you feel the need. Jaid has told me he has explained the situation, and I trust him to have told you the necessary details."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2006)

"I think we understand the basics of what's being asked of us," Thessaly says.

"So what we really need now is more specific information. I guess picking a planet sounds about right."


----------



## Masquerade (Sep 24, 2006)

"I agree.  Let us delay no further," Taka asserts with unusual confidence.


----------



## Hurog (Sep 27, 2006)

Zain nods again. "I just wanted to make sure before sending you into the field. Follow me, and I'll see what I can do for you."
He leads you through the crowd once more, but this time heading in the opposite direction of the dormitories. Soon enough, he leads you to a different looking section, much less crowded.
"We're getting into more delicate operations, so we try to limit this place to field agents and required personel."
He leads you into a room containing many computers, screens, and other sources of information. A relatively human looking woman working at a console greets Zain as he approaches.
"This is Anarella" Zaid says, introducing her.
She smiles "Please, call me An"
"And this is a new group, recently decided to be field agents. Have anything simple for them?"
She nods and works at her computer. "We have one that might be appropriate. Low tech, but fair faith energy levels. The crystal seems to be in the possetion of a minor noble, or baron who utilizes faith energy. May be combat, some diplomacy as well. Good starter, if you ask me."
Zain looks at the group "Well, does this sound good to you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2006)

Thessaly looks a bit intimidated at the thought of combat, but squares her shoulders and nods.

"I'll do my best, uh...sir."


----------



## Imerak (Sep 27, 2006)

Asuza scowls.  _Great, rich guys.  It'll be all the "diplomacy" I can muster not to punch their faces in._ "What do you mean by faith magic?  What sort of things should we be expecting?"


----------



## Masquerade (Sep 27, 2006)

Made more than a bit uncomfortable surrounded by all the technological equipment, Taka again regresses into silence, paying more attention to her environment than to the others talking.  She quickly nods upon realizing that a question has been asked of her group.


----------



## Hurog (Sep 28, 2006)

Zain glances towards Azusa "I suppose I should have explained this earlier then. We've found that there are three main types of energy: faith, nature, and what is typically refered to as arcane. Faith energy is created through belief in something. If enough people put enough belief and enough energy into something, this energy can sometimes be harnessed, or even take physical or spiritual form. Most religions are based on faith energy: people believe in something, unconsiously pouring themselves into it, eventually it may grow to a level that it can be used, bringing more belief and more power to the cause. When I say this world, and this person, uses faith energy, I mean he taps into this power to recruit followers to him and his belief. This may mean he subconciously enhances himself somehow, or that he is aware and can actually form spells with it. We can't discern that much detail without more time or a closer inspection."
Zain shakes his head a little. You can tell he has put some thought into these explanations before.
"Does that help any, or are you still confused?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Oct 2, 2006)

"Combat?" Kei asks, scratching his head. "What sort of combat are you talking about?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry for being so absent lately. Now that I've pulled out of my other responsibilities here, I'll check in more often because I won't feel overwhelmed every time I visit the boards.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 3, 2006)

Taka has difficulty hiding the fact that this discussion of fighting is making her somewhat uneasy.  She can feel the edges of her makibishi through her pouch as her fingers run across its otherwise smooth surface.  Taking a deep breath, she concentrates on keeping her heartrate from rising.  Is this reaction terror or excitement?  She cannot tell.


----------



## Hurog (Oct 3, 2006)

"Well, we hope to avoid putting our agents into danger, especially our new ones, but we realise that there is always a chance that it can not be resolved reasonably peacefully, especially considering the one corrupted by NXGN. There will often be those who may help you, though, so you may be able to reduce or avoid open conflict altogether. In any case, it all depends on your approach and the nature of the world."


----------



## Imerak (Oct 7, 2006)

"Yeah yeah, don't use violence if you don't need to, whatever," Asuza says flatly, as though she's being lectured by her parents.  "So when do we start?"


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 9, 2006)

"Now.  There is no reason to hesitate.  If the situation is as dire as it would seem, delaying further would be in the interest of nobody."  Taka glances around at her allies.  "I can speak only for myself, but I am ready."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2006)

Thessally nods decisively. "Me too."


----------



## Kafkonia (Oct 10, 2006)

Kei looks around at his companions. _Sure, if I was a ninja or a witch or had an alien gun, I'd probably be just as ready as they are...  _ he thinks.

"I guess I'm ready."


----------



## Hurog (Oct 10, 2006)

Zain nods, "Alright, I guess there's nothing left than to begin now. Please, follow me"
He leads you to an open circle in the computers. "Wait here, and we'll get you transported there. Now remember, unless something unusual happens, you're on your own until you retrieve the crystal and we can lock on to your signals. The transfer may seem strange, but wont be painful." He starts to head back to where the woman was sitting, then turns back, "Good luck."
As he steps away, lights begin to flash around you, slowly at first, then faster. Soon you are bathed in light, of all the colors that you can imagine, and quite a few you couldn't. One instant your eyes are blasted with light, the next there is none at all. Then it all fades into a pulsing dark green.
The next thing you see is a dense forest. Through the trees you can see a bright moon above you, in a virtually starless night sky. You feel abruptly the sense of stability that seemed to be lacking at the nexus. Your clothes, too have changed, becoming rougher, and more worn.
Kei feels a dull pulse he'd given up as a headache or stress finally give away.
As you take this all in, you hear the snap of a twig and turn to see a rough looking man with a crossbow pointed at you. "Who are you? And why in God's name have you come here?"


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 11, 2006)

Suddenly, Taka jumps into the air does a midair flip over her allies, landing between them and the crossbow.  Leaves in the area flutter upward from the sudden breeze of her movement.  She does not appreciate the man's show of arms.

Still, she hesitates.  Taka knows she could kill this man, but this is not the time for hostilities, despite what he seems to think.  She knows that she has to do this Zain's way.

Diplomatically.

There will be plenty of time for fighting later.  This encounter is probably completely unrelated to their objective.  Fine.  But if he so much as attempts to fire that weapon...


----------



## Hurog (Oct 13, 2006)

The man takes a few steps back after seeing the maneuvers, lokking shaken.
In a soft voice, he whispers "What are you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2006)

Thessaly gets over her moment of stunned shock and quickly bleats, "Don't shoot!" 

She extends her hands in a placating, open-palmed "see I'm unarmed" gesture.

"We're here to help you. Help your whole world."


----------



## Kafkonia (Oct 13, 2006)

Kei blinks slowly as Taka displays her athletic prowess. Silently he moves behind Thessaly, hoping to blend into the background. Of course, if things take a turn for the worse he'll try to protect the girls -- but he knows that more than likely he'll be the one needing the protecting.


----------



## Hurog (Oct 14, 2006)

"So you're more of those hunters, is that it? Come to fight evil and get yourself killed while you're at it, like the rest of them?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2006)

"Um." Thessaly looks at the others a little uncomfortably, then back at the man with the crossbow. "Well, except for the getting ourselves killed part, yes. Could you stop pointing those at us? I swear we're not going to hurt you."

She pauses, then amends, "Unless you're evil, of course."


----------



## Imerak (Oct 16, 2006)

_Huh,_ Asuza thought when she arrived.  _Forest.  Guess we're in a mideival world.  Good thing I didn't ask to bring my motorcycle._

She turns to the man pointing a crossbow at the group.  "Alright buddy.  Put down the weapon and we can talk.  We're here to help, and we could use your co-operation."


----------



## Hurog (Oct 16, 2006)

The man glares for a little longer, then lowers the crossbow.
"Alright, I believe you're not his agents. You say you're here for him though, and plan to be breathing on the morrow. That means either you've got more up your sleeve than fancy acrobatics, or you're just plain stupid. If it's the first, I'll help you with what you need. The second, I'd rather wash my hands of you now. One way or another, you'd best let me know your plan."


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 17, 2006)

Taka allows her posture to relax somewhat, but still does not appear trusting.  "We are indeed here to help.  If you are on our side, introduce yourself."


----------



## Hurog (Oct 18, 2006)

"The name's Reinold. I live nearby, and will sell my wares to anyone foolish enough to enter the castle, or smart enough to leave it. What about you? Who are you and what's your reason for ridding the world of this blight?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2006)

"It's kind of complicated," Thessaly says. "We lost our world too...we're from another world, see...and it turns out that if we can save enough -other- worlds, we might be able to get OUR world, or worlds, back."

"And it's not just acrobatics either...though we could stand to learn more about this castle and what exactly is happening. All they knew for sure was that you were under attack, and needed help."


----------



## Kafkonia (Oct 18, 2006)

"This castle... that's where the Baron lives, right?" He leans closer to Thessaly and whispers to her. "Didn't they say the crystal is in the hands of a noble here? I don't think they realize they're under attack -- they just think they're being oppressed."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2006)

Thessaly winces and flushes bright red. "Ugh...sorry. Those arrow-things...I guess I wasn't listening."

She meets the eyes of the leader of the band facing them and says, "Look, it's been kind of strange for us too. All we KNOW is that this is about more than just a Baron oppressing you. This whole world...and everything in it, are at risk. We have to get into the castle and stop this from happening!"

"Please, even if you won't help, at least point the way to the castle?"


----------



## Hurog (Oct 18, 2006)

The man sighs. "Of course I'll give you what help I can, as much as that may be. I can't send you off without at least trying to make a difference." 
He releases the tension in his crossbow and motions for you to follow as he turns. "I've got a shack nearby, we can talk more comfortably there."
He sets off at a quick pace, his long legs gracefully gliding across the underbrush.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 19, 2006)

"So, what's the deal around here anyway?  Why are you so scared of that baron guy and all?"  Asuza tries to stomp her way through the grass, but gets caught in it, and has to struggle through.  "And would you mind waiting up?"


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2006)

Taka follows closely behind the man, leaping swiftly through the brush.  She is not especially looking forward to more talking.  People are in trouble, and she is here to help.  Why the delay?

It's then that she realizes what it is.  Fear.  Something she left behind years earlier.  She notices Asuza and the others struggling to keep up in the thick brush.  Just how well suited are her comrades for this job?

She stops and begins walking more slowly alongside the others.  If they are afraid, she will have to accomodate them.  The team must come before the mission.  But just how much time is available for that mission?

Taka shakes the thoughts from her head.  She must learn to stop questioning herself.  Focus.


----------



## Hurog (Oct 19, 2006)

Reinold does not pause, but slows slightly.
"I fear the baron because of his power. You must realise that he is no man. Between he and his demonic generals, he has slaughtered or turned almost everyone that has gone inside. I don't know what foul force fuels him, but he does have power, and he can use it well."


----------



## Hurog (Oct 24, 2006)

You reach Reinold's shack, an unimpressive structure that looks somewhat decrepit. He checks the door for something, nods, then opens and waves you inside.

The inside is a small space, it's dominant features and old counter with a stocked shelf behind it, and an even older table surrounded by chairs. Two closed doors lead off the room.

As Reinold removes some plants from a pouch at his side, and takes a mortar and pestle from the counter, he motions to the table, then takes a seat himself.
"So," he starts, grinding the plants, "how do you plan to suceed where others have failed?"


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 24, 2006)

Taka leans against the wall rather than seating herself.  "If it is not already apparent, allow me to clarify that we have no plan."

Taka thinks about it for a moment.  He does make a strong point.  What advantage do they really have?  Unlike the people on this world, they understand the magnitude as well as the source, vaguely, of the problem.  That may be enough, but not enough is known about these "others."

"Specifically, what sort of attempts have already been made?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2006)

Trying valiantly not to look ill with fear, and not entirely succeeding, Thessaly sits down and listens...at the same time trying to think of spells that might help make a difference.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 25, 2006)

Asuza immediately takes a seat, leaning back in her chair.  "I heard that the baron guy had special powers. Do you know anything about that?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Oct 27, 2006)

Kei follows silently, listening to the conversation and trying to determine what, if anything, he can contribute.


----------



## Hurog (Oct 31, 2006)

"In total, I know of five attempt to destroy the baron. Two attempts were early, one man relying on strength and right of cause alone both times. Since those two, the baron seems to have come upon a strange, otherworldly power. It has increased his strength, boosting his unholy powers. Since then, he has only grown more powerful, and has only directly battled one man who also wielded demonic powers. The other two, a group of two, and one of three, relied on magic and magical weaponry, and were defeated by his demonic generals before obtaining a chance at him.

As to his powers, he has made a pact with the devil. He can fly, and transform into a swarm of vermin. He can summon the fires of hell, and command it's demons. He can shrug off normal blows that would fell an ordinary man, and deal them with ease."

He finishes, and lets out a long breath.

"I will do what I can to help... but I still don't see how you can succeed."


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 2, 2006)

Taka nods.  "You have confirmed our suspicions.  I thank you."

She takes a step away from the wall and faces her companions, feeling no need to ask further questions.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2006)

Thessaly swallows nervously. "Look...maybe we...I dunno. Maybe this world is too hard for us. I only know a handful of spells and none of them are really all that destructive. I mean, he sounds way stronger than me, and he has demons for guards!"

The book charm on her bracelet made a 'clearing the throat' noise, and she looked down at it, bemused. In moments, it had grown to full Grimoire size, forcing Thessaly to grab it and hold it as it grew.

"You're not thinking like a wizard!" the book accused her, the wrinkles in the leather of the front cover forming a sort of face that moved in time with the words. "Frontal assault is not the wizarding way...unless you're sure you can pull it off."

"Well," Thessaly huffed, "what IS then?"

"Faugh! Use your own brain for a change!"

Exasperated, Thessaly leaned back in her seat and pressed a fist to her forehead.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 4, 2006)

"Bah!  I fight demons all the time!  I can take these guys out," Asuza says with a confident wave of her hand.

Haru pokes his head out of her pocket.  "I wouldn't be so sure.  The demons in this world might be different from the ones we're used to.  We should--"

"Aw, shut it.  I hit them enough, they go poof.  What else do I need to know?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Nov 13, 2006)

"I agree with the book and the, um, bunny," Kei says, fully aware of how strange that sounds. "If we can get into the castle without having to fight anybody, we might stand a chance."

He turns to their host. "Do people go into the castle often? And come out again, I mean. Servants bringing in food or anything like that?"


----------



## Hurog (Nov 14, 2006)

"No. There's the occaisional hunting party, to take in fresh meat, but most of what is needed is created, through natural ways or arcane, inside. Besides that, hardly a soul has entered for a few years now. The gates are always open, but by now most know better than to approach the place."


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 15, 2006)

_If it were just me, I would have no trouble infiltrating the place._ "Are these gates the only entrance?  How many such gates are there?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2006)

Thessaly pages through the grimoire frantically, dogearing a couple of pages as she goes.

"I...have a spell that will let us commicate silently with each other for about ten minutes at a time," she says. "And a spell that can create 'phantasmal noises' that might be used to distract people on guard." She looks up hopefully.


----------



## Hurog (Nov 17, 2006)

"There's only the one main gate, and it's the main entrance. Unless you can make it to the roof, that's the only way in. What windows there are are securely barred.
As for distracting those on guard, it might work. It depends what guards may be posted. A human may fall for it, but one of the baron's summoned demons would be more difficult to trick, and the living dead may not react at all."
He pauses thoughtfully at this point, and shudders slightly.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 17, 2006)

"Zombies?  Ick," Asuza shivers.  "How about scaling the walls?  If we come around back, the guards might not see.  If we must be stealthy, that is."


----------



## Hurog (Nov 18, 2006)

"The walls are fairly rough. It might be possible for a good climber with a bit of luck."


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 3, 2006)

"Don't look at me," Kei says. "I could barely pass PE."


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 8, 2006)

"I may be of assistance, but then what of the others?"


----------



## Hurog (Dec 18, 2006)

Seeing nobody else offer ideas, Reinold suggests, "I have some rope. Maybe if you can get up there and secure it, you can use that to help the others up?"


----------



## Imerak (Dec 19, 2006)

Bored with the planning, Asuza curls the ends of her hair between her fingers as she stares off into the distance.  "Okay, so ninja-girl climbs the walls and lowers the rope, then we all go up and down the other side.  What kinds of baddies are going to be around the castle?  Just so we know."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2006)

"I, uh...have a spell that can hurt the living dead," Thessaly volunteers awkwardly. "I'm not sure if it'll kill them in one shot. I've never actually USED it before...but I know one."

She clears her throat. "Sorry. Go on."


----------



## Hurog (Dec 20, 2006)

"His main forces consist of the living dead and his infernal minions. Other creatures born of foul magic, or corrupted humans may also bar your path, if you encounter them."
"As for your spell, it may prove to be useful. The magical force animating many of the dead are weak, possibly weak enough for you to break with it."


----------



## Imerak (Dec 24, 2006)

Asuza notices a silence, and closes in to fill it.  "All right, so let me see if I have the plan down.  We go to this castle, scale the walls, and go in and try to find the crystal thing.  If any zombies or demons or whatever gets in our way, we hack 'n' slash.  Nice and simple.  Anthing else we should know?"


----------



## Hurog (Dec 27, 2006)

Reinold shakes his head. "I've told you all I know. The rest is up to you, and the will of God."
He looks across all of you, a gleam in his eyes. "I have a small supply of holy water, if you feel the need. It will burn those born of unholy magic, protect you from curses and hexes, and purify tainted material. Just don't try to drink it," he winks, "it tastes awful."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

"Terrific!" the young sorceress blurted. "We'll take as much as you can part with. Then I guess we'd better get to the castle and take a look...see what it's like."


----------



## Imerak (Jan 10, 2007)

"Hell yeah!" Asuza proclaimed, curling her fist.  "My world just got destroyed and I've got an evil baron to take it out on!  Let's go... um... can you show us where it is, actually?"


----------

